# Stringlänge selbst berechnen in C



## hubkob (24. März 2010)

Hallo

ich habe ein Problem, könntet mir jemand sagen wie man in C eine Funktion zur Berechnung der Stringlänge codiert.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## deepthroat (24. März 2010)

Hi.





hubkob hat gesagt.:


> ich habe ein Problem, könntet mir jemand sagen wie man in C eine Funktion zur Berechnung der Stringlänge codiert.


Du mußt nur alle Zeichen zählen bis ein \0 Zeichen kommt.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

dir doch mal die Implementierung von strlen an:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strlen

Gruß Tom


----------



## hubkob (24. März 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Du mußt nur alle Zeichen zählen bis ein \0 Zeichen kommt.
> 
> Gruß



Danke für die rasche Rückmeldung, könntest du mir erklären wie ich alle Zeichen bis \0 zähle?


----------



## deepthroat (24. März 2010)

hubkob hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die rasche Rückmeldung, könntest du mir erklären wie ich alle Zeichen bis \0 zähle?


Z.B. mit einer Zählschleife. Aber Thomas hat ja bereits eine komplette Lösung verlinkt für Leute die keine Suchmaschine haben... ;-]

Gruß


----------



## hubkob (24. März 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Z.B. mit einer Zählschleife. Aber Thomas hat ja bereits eine komplette Lösung verlinkt für Leute die keine Suchmaschine haben... ;-]
> 
> Gruß



ich weiß aber gibt es auch eine andere Lösung?
z.B.: mit der Zählschleife wir würde das funktionieren?


----------



## deepthroat (24. März 2010)

hubkob hat gesagt.:


> ich weiß aber gibt es auch eine andere Lösung?
> z.B.: mit der Zählschleife wir würde das funktionieren?


Du weißt was eine Zählschleife ist? Ansonsten 

Du weißt was Arrays sind und wie man über ein Array iteriert?

Du weißt das ein String nichts weiter als ein Array von char ist?

Gruß


----------



## hubkob (24. März 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Du weißt was eine Zählschleife ist? Ansonsten
> 
> Du weißt was Arrays sind und wie man über ein Array iteriert?
> 
> ...



Könntest du mir BITTE die Schleife aufschreiben


----------



## deepthroat (24. März 2010)

hubkob hat gesagt.:


> Könntest du mir BITTE die Schleife aufschreiben


Nee, eigentlich nicht. Du bist hier bei tutorials.de und nicht bei wir-machen-deine-aufgaben.de

Denk doch erstmal selber noch etwas nach. Du wirst doch in der Lage sein ein Minimalprogramm mit einer Schleife zu schreiben, oder!?

Gruß


----------



## hubkob (24. März 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Nee, eigentlich nicht. Du bist hier bei tutorials.de und nicht bei wir-machen-deine-aufgaben.de
> 
> Denk doch erstmal selber noch etwas nach. Du wirst doch in der Lage sein ein Minimalprogramm mit einer Schleife zu schreiben, oder!?
> 
> Gruß




ja, aber ich bin ein Programmier-Neuling und hab grade erst begonnen und meine Kenntnisse sind beschränkt, deshalb würde ich dich bitten, dass du mir zeigst wie ich eine funkionierende Schleife (keine Endlosschleife wie ich sie gemacht habe) über die Berechnung der String länge machst.

Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen.

Danke


----------



## deepthroat (24. März 2010)

hubkob hat gesagt.:


> ja, aber ich bin ein Programmier-Neuling und hab grade erst begonnen und meine Kenntnisse sind beschränkt, deshalb würde ich dich bitten, dass du mir zeigst wie ich eine funkionierende Schleife (keine Endlosschleife wie ich sie gemacht habe) über die Berechnung der String länge machst.
> 
> Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen.


Dann zeig doch mal dein Programm, dann sag ich dir was daran falsch ist.

Gruß


----------



## hubkob (24. März 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Dann zeig doch mal dein Programm, dann sag ich dir was daran falsch ist.
> 
> Gruß



ich habe jedoch nur das:

  har str[12] = "Beispieltext";
  int laenge = strlen(str);
  printf("'%s' hat die Länge %d\n", str, laenge);

bitte hilf mir


----------



## vfl_freak (24. März 2010)

Moin,



hubkob hat gesagt.:


> ich habe jedoch nur das:
> har str[12] = "Beispieltext";
> int laenge = strlen(str);
> printf("'%s' hat die Länge %d\n", str, laenge);



Deine Variable ist doch fix 12 Zeichen lang deklariert! 
Da brauchst Du die Länge doch nicht bestimmen ....

Eine (Endlos-)Schleife sehe ich hier nicht!

Was klappt denn an dem Schnipsel nicht 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hubkob (24. März 2010)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi
kannst du mir sagen wie ich die zählschleife am besten mache


----------



## Cromon (24. März 2010)

Ganz normal, so wie man eine Schleife über for oder while halt macht. Google dürfte dir ja ein Stichwort sein. Da findest seitenlange Anleitungen nur zu diesen Schleifen.


----------



## vfl_freak (25. März 2010)

Moin,



Cromon hat gesagt.:


> Ganz normal, so wie man eine Schleife über for oder while halt macht. Google dürfte dir ja ein Stichwort sein. Da findest seitenlange Anleitungen nur zu diesen Schleifen



Genauso sieht es aus!

```
for( int i = 0; i < DeineObereGrenze; i++ )
{
    ...
}
// oder
int i = 0;
while( i < DeineObereGrenze )
{
    ...
    i++;
}
// oder
int i = 0;
do
{
    ...
    i++;
} while( i < DeineObereGrenze )
```

Das sind wirklich Grundlagen und alles weitere hierzu solltest Du wirklich bei  finden oder im C/C++-Buch Deines Vertrauens ;-]

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## devnetik (3. April 2010)

```
#include<iostream>

using namespace std;

unsigned int MyStrlen(char* pS)
{
	unsigned int Len = 0;
	for(char* s = pS;*s;s++)
	{
		Len++;
	}
	return Len;
}

int main()
{
	char* Test = "Hello World";
	cout << MyStrlen(Test);

	return 0;
}
```


----------



## OnlyFoo (7. April 2010)

ich würd const char* als Parametertyp wählen


----------

